# Spieren & Gewrichten > Algemeen >  Meniscus operatie

## snoezie

Hallo iedereen,

moet binnenkort geopereerd worden aan mijn meniscus.
Hij is op 2 plekken gescheurd, ze gaan hem niet helemaal uithalen, hem terug naaien kan niet meer omdat ik te lang blijven lopen heb. blijkbaar gaan ze de slechte stukken wegsijden en proper maken.
heeft iemand hier al ervaring mee gehad? en hoelang duurt het herstel.

alvast mijn dank.

snoezie.

----------


## ankel

Hoi Snoezie,
Ik ben een half jaar geleden aan mijn binnen meniscus geopereerd.
Het herstel ging vrij snel.
Een dag na de operatie al fysiotherapie.

Na twee weken was ik al weer half aan het werk ( ik werk op een kinderdagverblijf dus loop, til en kniel veel)
Na 4 weken werkte ik volledig.
Maar... het heeft wel een maand of 5 geduurd voordat ik echt weer helemaal door mijn knieen kon zonder pijn.

De operatie is een fluitje van een cent.
Als je voor een ruggeprik kiest kan je meekijken op de monitor.
Ik vond dat heel interressant om te zien.
Succes met je operatie en ik hoop dat je spoedig herstelt!!
Groetjes Anke

----------


## sietske763

hallo snoezie,
12 jaar geleden heb ik een menicus operatie gehad onder narcose,
om 15.00uur dezelfde middag, liep ik al weer op de gang.
alleen met bukken, door de knieen gaan heeft 2 maanden geduurd.
heel af en toe voel ik met bukken er nog heel iets van.
net zoals ankel zegt''fluitje van een cent""
succes

----------


## snoezie

> hallo snoezie,
> 12 jaar geleden heb ik een menicus operatie gehad onder narcose,
> om 15.00uur dezelfde middag, liep ik al weer op de gang.
> alleen met bukken, door de knieen gaan heeft 2 maanden geduurd.
> heel af en toe voel ik met bukken er nog heel iets van.
> net zoals ankel zegt''fluitje van een cent""
> succes


Bedankt voor je uitleg.

ik ben niet bang van de operatie maar wil geen veertien dagen thuis zitten te nieksen.
ik doe regelmatig sport en ben wel een beetje bang dat ik te lang zal moeten rusten.
op mijn werk is het ook heel druk en kan niet zo lang afwezig zijn.

bedankt.

snoezie

----------


## trampell

Hallo snoezie
Mijn man heeft dezelfde ingreep gehad,paar jaar geleden al in tongeren,vesaliusziekenhuis bij dr meire,die opereert trouwens nog altijd
Hij ging lopend het ziekenhuis in,en kwam er ook lopend uit op dezelfde dag
De dag erna liep hij al mee naar de winkel
En na het weekend mocht hij al rustig aan sporten
Ook fysiotherapie heeft hij niet nodig gehad,buiten de dag van de ingreep,toen heeft hij wel fysio gehad,wat in nederland niet normaal is

----------


## snoezie

> Hallo snoezie
> Mijn man heeft dezelfde ingreep gehad,paar jaar geleden al in tongeren,vesaliusziekenhuis bij dr meire,die opereert trouwens nog altijd
> Hij ging lopend het ziekenhuis in,en kwam er ook lopend uit op dezelfde dag
> De dag erna liep hij al mee naar de winkel
> En na het weekend mocht hij al rustig aan sporten
> Ook fysiotherapie heeft hij niet nodig gehad,buiten de dag van de ingreep,toen heeft hij wel fysio gehad,wat in nederland niet normaal is


bedankt voor je reactie,

moet nu aanstaande vrijdag binnen en gelijk je zegt 
mag ik al een paar stappen doen de dag er op.
moet ook geen fysiotherapie ondergaan.
ook smorgens binnen en savonds buiten.
zat er wel een beetje mee in dat ik twee weken niet ging kunnen sporten, maar blijkbaar valt dat goed mee.

nogmaals mijn dank.

snoezie.

----------


## trampell

Je zult toch echt een heel weekend niet kunnen sporten,en dan voorzichtig aan beginnen,kijken wat je knie aankan

----------


## snoezie

> Je zult toch echt een heel weekend niet kunnen sporten,en dan voorzichtig aan beginnen,kijken wat je knie aankan


kan misschien voorzichtjes aan met de fiets rijden.
zal horen wat de dokter zegt, maar je zal wel gelijk hebben.

dank u

snoezie

----------


## trampell

Snoezie,een weekend moet toch vol te houden zijn om rustig aan te doen?

----------


## Ronald68

Snoezie,

Twee weken geleden is een collega van mij geopereerd aan zijn meniscus. Hij begint als het goed is komende week weer. Dus 2 en een halve week afwezig geweest ondanks een zittend beroep. De meniscus is compleet verwijderd. Hij heeft veel napijn gehad, in tegenstelling tot alle bovenstaande posts. sinds gisteren loopt hij zonder krukken (=2 weken op krukken lopen dus).

Beter kan ik het helaas niet voor je maken.

Succes in ieder geval.

----------


## snoezie

> Snoezie,
> 
> Twee weken geleden is een collega van mij geopereerd aan zijn meniscus. Hij begint als het goed is komende week weer. Dus 2 en een halve week afwezig geweest ondanks een zittend beroep. De meniscus is compleet verwijderd. Hij heeft veel napijn gehad, in tegenstelling tot alle bovenstaande posts. sinds gisteren loopt hij zonder krukken (=2 weken op krukken lopen dus).
> 
> Beter kan ik het helaas niet voor je maken.
> 
> Succes in ieder geval.


ik ben vrijdag onder het mes geweest.
weten jullie soms niet of ik vanaf maandag zou mogen lichtjes op mijn fiets te rijden?
het is wel niet buiten ik heb rollen in mijn thuishuis staan. daar zou ik eventueel soepel een half uurtje kunnen fietsen.
wat denken jullie daarvan.(mijn meniscus is niet helemaal verwijderd.) het is nu zondag en ik loop ook nog op krukken hoor. mijn vraag is eigenlijk of dat zou kwaad kunnen om morgen een half uurtje lichtjes op de fiets te rijden. sorry dat ik zo veel vragen stel maar ik heb daar geen ervaring mee en wil natuurlijk niets verkeerd doen.

alvast mijn dank voor jullie interesse.

snoezie.

----------


## trampell

Snoezie,luister naar je lichaam,een half uur lijkt me erg lang

----------


## snoezie

> Snoezie,luister naar je lichaam,een half uur lijkt me erg lang


eventjes mijn ervaring laten weten.
het is nu zeven dagen geleden en ik zit al voor de derde dag op mijn fiets. zit nu al aan veertig minuten. zal zondag weer een uurjte kunnen fietsen denk ik. uiteraard op mijn rollen, niet buiten en zonder weerstand.

mvg.

snoezie

----------


## Ronald68

Snoezie,

Het gaat bij jou een stuk vlotter dan bij mijn collega. Hij is deze week weer begonnen, maar als je hem ziet lopen, dat ziet er niet uit. Ok hij is net als ik 40+ maar toch. Ik zie hem zekers nog niet fietsen in ieder geval.
Ik hoop dat ik ook zo vlot weer op de been ben.

----------


## ankel

Hoi Snoozie,
Fijn dat je herstel zo vlot gaat!!
Groetjes Anke

----------


## trampell

Snoezie,fijn dat je zo snel hersteld
Ronald,waarom zou jij langzamer genezen?

----------


## snoezie

> Snoezie,fijn dat je zo snel hersteld
> Ronald,waarom zou jij langzamer genezen?


ik ben ook 47 jaar jong. ik denk dat het te maken heeft met de operatie zelf.
ik moest elke dag helft van de dag op krukken lopen en de helft zo, uiteraard niet te veel. ik ben een week thuis geweest en ga maandag terug werken. heb normaal 2 weken gekregen van de dokter.ik moet nu maandag op controle maar ga tussen het werk. van Ronald is zijn meniscus misschien helemaal weg genomen. voor een goed begrip ik ben niet gezonder of een ander maar ik denk dat het ligt aan dokter bij dokter ook. een vriend van mijn is ook 6 weken thuis geweest voor zijn meniscus. het is nu ook weer niet dat ik als een zot op de fiets rij he. ik wens Ronald veel beterschap toe en een vlug herstel.

snoezie.

----------


## Ronald68

Snoezie,

Ik heb het niet over mezelf, maar over een collega waarvan de gehele meniscus verwijderd is. Ik ben zelf pas de 17e aan de beurt. Overigens geen meniscus en ook geen kijkoperatie. Ik krijg een ouderwetse rits in mijn knie ivm groot onderhoud  :Wink: .

----------


## snoezie

> Snoezie,
> 
> Ik heb het niet over mezelf, maar over een collega waarvan de gehele meniscus verwijderd is. Ik ben zelf pas de 17e aan de beurt. Overigens geen meniscus en ook geen kijkoperatie. Ik krijg een ouderwetse rits in mijn knie ivm groot onderhoud .


Dan wens ik jou veel sucses en een na de operatie een vlug herstel.
Zal de 17e een kaarsje laten branden.
je mag mij altijd op de hoogte houden.

mvg.

snoezie

----------


## Healthcares

Mijn verhaal, mensicus operatie ... , dan veel pijn gehad .. eigenlijk ook niet stilgezeten op den duur.. , BOTOEDEEM erop , kraakbeenletsel .. na een jaar blijkt het botoedeem gunstig te evalueren ... ondertss 6 scans laten nemen ... mri's , nu nog pees/spier ontsteking aan aanhechting binnenkant knie vanachter.. mogelijk chronisch... .

onstabiele knie van mogelijk jarenlange slijtage of operatie... en linkerenkel zou mogelijk den boosdoener kunnen zijn.. 

Na 4 maanden met krukken moeten rondlopen voor 2 maand en langer .. brace dragen .. maar allemaal veel te laat ... waarom ? persoonlijke begeleiding en / of het eigen karakter zal mss invloed hebben maar een specialist moet toch duidelijkheid kunnen stellen ...


DUS laat eerst heel uw been checken voor je een operatie laat doen zodat je de enkel kan uitsluiten van het probleem... en je heupen ... alles wat op je knie kan werken .. mogelijk moet je dan toch geen meniscus operatie laten doen .... 

niettemin had ik ook de instelling van het is maar een meniscus operatie .. vergeet het maar .. . 

Luisteren naar je lichaam en niets voelen is de beste raad die ik je kan geven bij het opbouwen van inspanning .. 

prettige eindejaarsfeesten ...

greetz

bert v

----------

